# Everything is writing to internal?



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

I just came from the X and I noticed everything is writing to the internal storage, this is bothersome when it comes to flashing, wiping, downloading anything, and gameloft data sucking up all my storage, I seen a "fix" for the X2 that swaps sd and internal. But I'm not sure this applies to the bionic also. Anyone know a workaround? I like how everything used to write to sd on the X. Thanks allot, you guys are always awesome!

Sent from my DROID BIONECLIPSE


----------

